# Confused by ill lamb, lays on side but is otherwise fine



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

3 days ago the whole flock was healthy and vigorous on a 1 mile drive to our midsummer pasture. The lambs are 3 months old and growing well.

I found a lamb laying on its side by the fenceline, it could not lift its head. The head was slightly thrown back. I brought it back to the yard where I administered Cal/Mag and gave it a drink of water as it was certainly dehydrated.

It drank about half a gallon of water thirstily and showed appetite for grass despite not being able to stand. I gave it a handful of mineral salt and it ate about half greedily before deciding that was enough.

After 15 minutes it could stand if I put it on its feet, but not walk as it was too wobbly and always fell on the same side (right). It cocked its head and neck always to the right. 

A couple hours have gone by and the lamb shows no real changes other than that the rightwards angle of head and neck has decreased. It can stand fine if helped to its feet, it can walk a few steps. The weakness appears to be in the front legs. When it falls, it will throw its head back and roll over to the side, however it shows no other signs of brain damage. It has appetite and can eat, drink and chew without any trouble. It produces proper fecal pellets and doesn't show any sign of scouring. It does not stargaze if sitting properly, but when tipped on its side, it lies helplessly with a blank stare, kicking its legs.

I have proceeded to throw more supplements at it as they won't do any harm anyway. Selenium+E, B complex, and a large dose of LA penicillin. That ought to cover hypocalcemia/magnesemia, white muscle, pine and that B vitamin deficiency that causes stargazing (forgot the name). Maybe the penicillin will help if it is listeriosis or inner ear infection.

The symptoms don't really fit any of my proposed causes fully though. The lamb seems too alert and healthy. Any ideas?


----------



## Von Helman (May 16, 2012)

It sounds like you've done about all there is to do. Sometimes for no apparent reason we have an animal that just loses its force / power like what you're describing and we'll inject, check, and help it as much as possible and all we can do is just hope for the best. 

I've had a small lamb that we even put into a makeshift sling just to hold it upright even though it was basically lifeless except being alert. there's just no telling, they either get better or they die and often times they die. 

I currently have a small lamb maybe a month or so old and it continues to get sick. It suffers from something else and will begin wheezing and have very labored breathing and lay there on the ground. We'll inject it and 2 days later he is as normal as can be. Then 5-6 days later its a repeat of the same issue. its frustrating because you do all you can to help these little guys and all you can do after that is put it in gods hands. 

I know I probably didn't offer any help or information but good luck with the little one.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Well the lamb is looking bright and eager to escape the pen this morning. All legs functioning fine. Definitely a vitamin/mineral issue as the response was way too fast for anything else.

A bit of a pain not to know what happened. I would like to know what to put out for the rest of the flock if there is a deficiency in the grass out there. Anyways, I'm glad the lamb looks like it will pull through.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hard to nail down sometimes. I've had lambd drop thiamine and need that B boostet and I've seen Selenium def critters rejpin the living. Hard to know whats worked in a shot gun fix!!


----------

